# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > डायबिटीज़ >  क्या है पुरूषों में मधुमेह के लक्षण

## Apurv Sharma

यह बात तो आप जानते ही है की आज के समय में मधुमेह जैसी बीमारी आम है। वर्तमान जीवनशैली में मधुमेह होने के कई कारण होते हैं।  मधुमेह रोग के कारण व्यक्ति कई और बीमारियों से ग्रसित हो जाता है। मधुमेह आज के समय में बच्चों, महिलाओं, पुरूषों को होने लगी है। हालांकि मधुमेह रोग के लक्षणों को आसानी से पहचाना जा सकता है लेकिन हर उम्र और वर्ग में अलग-अलग कारणों से अलग-अलग रूप में मधुमेह होती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*आइए जानते हैं आखिर पुरूषों में मधुमेह के लक्षण क्या होते हैं और महिलाओं में पाए जाने वाले लक्षणों से वे कितने भिन्न हैं।*

पुरूषों को मधुमेह के दो रूपों में सबसे अधिक मधुमेह टाइप 2 प्रभावित करती है। टाइप 2 को इंसुलिन प्रतिरोधी मधुमेह के नाम से भी जाना जाता है।टाइप 2 मधुमेह में कोशिकाओं के रिसेप्टर्स सतही रूप से जब क्षतिग्रस्त हो जाते हैं तो टाइप 2 मधुमेह पनपने लगती हैहालांकि पुरूषों में होने वाली टाइप 2 मधुमेह के बावजूद शरीर लगातार इंसुलिन का उत्पादन करता है, लेकिन किन्ही कारणों से रिसेप्टर्स क्षतिग्रस्त होने के कारण इंसुलिन को पहचानने में असमर्थ होती है। जिससे मधुमेह टाइप 2 अधिक बढ़ने की आशंका बढ़ जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

वेसे  पुरूषों में मधुमेह टाइप 2 के लक्षण भी अलग-अलग होते हैं, लेकिन हम उन्हें कुछ इस तरह पहचान सकते हैं।क्या आप जानते है बहुत अधिक मोटे लोगों को मधुमेह का खतरा होता है और पुरूषों में मोटापा और भी अधिक खतरनाक है। खासकर तब जब किसी पुरूष के घर में माता-पिता या अन्य कोई मधुमेह से पीड़ित है।यदि आपका कॉलेस्ट्रॉल बहुत ज्यादा या फिर बहुत कम है तो भी आपको डॉक्टर से चेकअप करवाना चाहिए जिससे आप मधुमेह को बढ़ने से रोक सकें क्योंकि बढ़ा हुआ कॉलेस्ट्रॉल भी मधुमेह का कारक है।Attachment 906908

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्या है मधुमेह के पुरूषों में लक्षण :-

*

बार-बार पेशाब आना।बहुत ज्यादा प्यास लगना।बहुत पानी पीने के बाद भी गला सूखना।खाना खाने के बाद भी बहुत भूख लगना।हर समय कमजोरी और थकान की शिकायत होना।मितली होना और कभी-कभी उल्टी होना।हाथ-पैर में अकड़न और शरीर में झंझनाहट होना।आंखों से धुंधलापन होना।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

त्वचा या मूत्रमार्ग में संक्रमणत्वचा में रूखापन आनाचिड़चिड़ापनसिरदर्दशरीर का तापमान कम होनामांसपेशियों में दर्दवजन में कमी होनाये आदि भी पुरुषो में पाए जाने वाले मुक्य लक्षण है | क्रप्या ध्यान दे

----------


## Apurv Sharma

यदि कोई पुरूष इस तरह के लक्षणों को महसूस करता है तो उसको तुरंत रक्त जांच करवानी चाहिए जिससे मधुमेह का निदान किया जा सकें। और हर एक मामले मे डॉक्टर की सलाह अवश्य ले| जिस से आप किसी भी खतरनाक बेमारी से बाख सकते है |

----------

